# it... it's not fair...



## Lyrihl (Mar 13, 2010)

My brother is going to be attending MomoCon next week, and has invited me to join him. He's only allowed to stay as long as MomoCon is held, then has to leave. _FWA is only a 5-10 minute drive away from MomoCon, but is held at least 5 days after!_ A chance to attend FWA and it's blown to smithereens!
Guess I won't be going this year...


----------



## hlfb (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Lyrihl (Mar 14, 2010)

D:


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

Moo


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats so sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

fail... :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wheel and deal. Tell your parents that if your bro can go to a con then why can't you...


----------

